# Piranha/koi Fish Tattoo



## rpb1 (Jun 26, 2011)

i am going to get a full sleeve done on my left arm of a school rbp's attacking a school of koi. i need some pics to show my artist what i want the piranha to look like. kinda really cool cartoon pics been looking on the net but cant find anything that is reallistic but still cartoonish. i dont know if anyone has any cool pics of there live piranha or cartoon ones would be gretaly appreciated. thanx


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

I'm sure if you brought in a pic of a piranha the artist could make it look more cartoonish for you, or you could always try to draw it yourself!


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

no offence but this idea seems rather lame as you seemingly wish to portray the hollywood image of piranhas. At the very least I think you could replace a koi with a fish from south america and not asia.


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

Heres some pics of my reds in shoaling formation or leading a shoal.


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2011)

No offence, but this tattoo sounds very







, women who meet you will automatically know about your small penis.

Also why koi? People aren't going to think you're bad ass because you have piranhas eating koi.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Traveller said:


> No offence, but this tattoo sounds very
> 
> 
> 
> ...


























personally if your going with the whole asian koi tattoo then go with an arowana... they make beautiful tattoo's and you can look like the yakuza at the same time


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

I was thinking aro as well earlier... my thoughts were, to have a tree branch on the shoulder blade with a black widow spider in its nest... Then that tree branch leads into the water with a huge arowana that wraps around the forearms leading into the biceps, trying to jump and take down the spider...

/leaves to get tattoo'd


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

f*ck the haters bro, theres a p-fury banner around here with two pygos facing off.. I think u should use that one


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)




----------



## rpb1 (Jun 26, 2011)

thats fine if u dont like my idea. the story behind the koi tattoo is that if it is swimming up your body u have overcome hardships and if there swimming down ur body u still have hardships to overcome. so since i have overcome MY hardships the koi swimming down my arm will be getting torn appart by p's and the ones getting away will be swimming up my arm. i like the arrowana idea but its not my style. i like piranha and yes i know that both these fish arnt from the same part of the world but im fine with that. if u dont like it i dont care. i don get tattoos to look bad ass. if i wanted that i would get a tattoo on my face or neck. im not going to mark up my body to look"bad ass" i dont think im bad ass and dont try and portray a bad ass. and just cause im gonna get a tattoo with piranhas eating koi i dont get how u think i must have a small penis. for anyone trying to help thanks your help is appreciated. and yes i do have that banner and some other pics. but stll looking for more.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

I think it sounds badass even if its not on your face or neck. As long as you like it screw everyone else. A true artist will research the fish your wanting, draw them up, & re-size them for where they're going, & put his & your personal touches on it. I can't wait to check it out. I want a piranha eating his way up my leg(like a sock). Have his tail fin be my toes.lol


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

BRUNER247 said:


> I think it sounds badass even if its not on your face or neck. As long as you like it screw everyone else. A true artist will research the fish your wanting, draw them up, & re-size them for where they're going, & put his & your personal touches on it. I can't wait to check it out. I want a piranha eating his way up my leg(like a sock). Have his tail fin be my toes.lol


Up your leg eh? They do enjoy a worm


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

It won't be eating my anaconda. my foot Frank.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Maybe a pacu getn ready to chomp a nut(everyone knows they love nuts)


----------



## Sanjo Eel (Aug 21, 2008)

I think it sounds like a cool tat because it's trendy to have a koi tattoo, and to have piranha attacking koi is freakin hilarious! You should have a school of reds taking out one big desperate looking koi LOL that would be a sweet tat.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

IMO if your going to go with pygos... get caribe they look better and have a meaner head shape than rpb's


----------

